# Tiger Tank rear CONVOY lamp



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here is what i did for my rear convoy lamp
on my 1/16th RC Tiger.

Its 14.5 mm in length ( why thats no bigger than a 
baby Womp Rat in the womb ) :tongue: and its thats
real glass taken from a camera flash tube. I have had 
these tiny led's in my kit for years and wondered if they 
would ever come to use ...being that they are not too bright 
at all. 

Hope you like it!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Now my girlfriend is wondering if I need to take 
meds or stopped taking meds that she does not know about LOL :tongue:

I just had to see how its going to look.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That does the trick nicely.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Quite clever!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Why Thank You Good sir! *:wave:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

"Wow" falls short of what I thought when I first saw it. Well done.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Thanks Weasel! 

Here is the latest:

Decided to start fresh as the details are some what in correct
and I wanted to use the center headlight idea instead of the two
lamps on the hull plus its easier to make one lamp look good rather 
two.

The cool thing is the Heng Long got the base plates for the head lamps
pretty much in the correct scale and shapes....so I am using one dremeled 
amd sanded unit for the base on the modified and relocated center location.


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

Excellent job with the convoy lamp, fluke. What are you going to use for the headlight, LED or SMD?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Thanks!  :wave:

One white 3mm LED but behind a fused clear piece inside the slotted cap.

Turns out i need to shave my lamp halves down a tad more 
as the Heng Long lamps are a bit to fat front to back. 

I'm using one of the extra back sections of the head lamps and 
filing out the light slot and then sanding it thinner from the inside to 
make it look real to scale in thickness after that I just need to sand 
it down and whalah!


----------

